# Could Charlie's Soap be causing rashes?



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

I was so happy to have found Charlie's Soap. It cleaned the diapers fabulously and I had no problems with leaking/wicking etc. (I have a combo of prefolds and pockets). It was so good, I started using it with my regular laundry--bought gallons of it. Well, now I'm starting to wonder. Since starting with it, ds has had two raw diaper rashes where he never used to have rashes before. And come to think of it, the hives I've been gettting that I attributed to my stressful job started around the time I started using Charlie's Soap for all the laundry. I've switched to Sun detergent (cheap, no-frills) and ds' rash has healed quickly (I was using a barrier cream to help it heal but it was healing so slowly until I switched detergents) and I'm definitely not as itchy. I guess the proof is in the pudding but do you all have any experience with Charlie's Soap causing rashes and/or hives?


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I love Charlies and for us it was the solution to our rash problems but... Its diffrent for others it deffiently sounds like a detergent rash fro your post. I'm soo sorry mama.


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

A lot of people have had problems with Charlie's and from what I've read, Charlies has been reluctant to investigate what is causing the rashes.


----------



## luvmy2girls (Dec 23, 2006)

I was just researching detergents to use for CDs and there's a chart somewhere...if I can find the site I'll add it to this post later, I think it's something like polkadotsandstripes.com or something. Anyway, they have a chart about detergents and there is a star next to Charlie's saying that some moms have experienced rashes with it. Let me look for it...


----------



## luvmy2girls (Dec 23, 2006)

OK, found it! Here's the link to the chart for detergents and they do mention that Charlie's may cause rashes. Hope this helps!

http://www.pinstripesandpolkadots.co...entchoices.htm


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

It's not all bad news though. You can probably still use the Charlie's for your regular clothes.

If I wash diapers in Tide, Logan gets a terrible rash but it doesn't bother him at all on his clothes. I think it's just the Tide/Urine combo. I don't want to waste all my Tide so I use it on our clothes and I use Purex Hypoallergenic on his diapers and it's all fine.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Yeah, but it's causing her hives!

Maybe you can find another mama to buy the rest off of you? Someone who it doesn't cause probs for would probably be happy









Well, you've at least helped me decide to start with an 80 load bag and see how it works for us, before buying the 5 gallon one! We're not a very skin sensative family, but just in case...


----------



## amberthesugarcat (May 18, 2005)

I had the same experience in my ds. He used to get rashes in Tide, but I blamed the enzymes. Then after about a month or two of using Charlies his penis would be bright red and the end would be rubbed raw. Plus my FBs started repelling like crazy. Charlie's Soap absolutely can leave residue (the truth is in the "pudding") and I think it depends on your water. I have semi-hard well water.

Anyway, I switched to regular Sun and no more rashes or repelling. I really wonder what in Charlie's is causing some babes such distress?


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steve's Wife* 
A lot of people have had problems with Charlie's and from what I've read, Charlies has been reluctant to investigate what is causing the rashes.

This was actually my experince with the people at sensiclean/ sports wash thats refusing to help. Weve done both sportswash instantluy gave my DD horrible bleeding rashes when I contacted them they told me I must not be washing correctly or wasn't changingenough that there was nothing in thee products that could possibly casue issues and I was the "first" to complain and that was is. The rashes weren't as bad but when we first started charlies (powdered) she did well then flared up. Contacted the company they were super nice and we went back and forth for a long time trying to pin point what it could be. The sent me a sample of the liquid for free to try (worked much better) and was up front talking about the possibel need of a disinfect.


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Yeah, but it's causing her hives!

Maybe you can find another mama to buy the rest off of you? Someone who it doesn't cause probs for would probably be happy









Well, you've at least helped me decide to start with an 80 load bag and see how it works for us, before buying the 5 gallon one! We're not a very skin sensative family, but just in case...

Whoops! I missed that part. Hopefully someone will buy it or at least you can freecycle it so it doesn't go to waste. That sucks.


----------

